# New Admins - Ried + SABL



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to TSF's newest Administrators - *Ried* and *SABL*.

Awesome job!

John


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Cheers! Congrats.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Gratz to both :beerchug:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!! great work both of you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats to you guys! Way to go!

Just curious when you become an Administrator does that mean that you can change website items? Or does it mean you have controll over every forum?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations to you both, well deserved





















.......


----------



## Corrine (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! This is quite an honor....:flowers:



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Just curious when you become an Administrator does that mean that you can change website items? Or does it mean you have controll over every forum?


Technically.....maybe. I just took on a few more responsibilities and have more to learn.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You will do great . . congradulations!!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. :smile:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you. Enjoy all the new features in the control panel! :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Reid and SABL :thumb:


Two down-to-earth, sensible and mature staff members of the site. Good choices for Admin


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!

Anyone started a book yet on when the forum will go down? :laugh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic news well deserved congratulations to you both


----------



## woosh (Sep 3, 2010)

Congrats to you both. :thumb:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Glaswegian said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Anyone started a book yet on when the forum will go down? :laugh:


Haven't you started an office pool yet?? Ried and I have already selected a scapegoat in case something goes wrong....:whistling:


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

congrats guys :dance:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

SABL said:


> Haven't you started an office pool yet?? Ried and I have already selected a scapegoat in case something goes wrong....:whistling:


Do you want the odds?


----------



## Janet H (Sep 7, 2010)

SABL said:


> Haven't you started an office pool yet?? Ried and I have already selected a scapegoat in case something goes wrong....:whistling:



Hmm... do I have a sign on my back? Can someone check please? :nonono:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, that's just shortened your odds Janet...:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats X2


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you! :thumb:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations to you both. Now you'll have to keep seven balls in the air.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done both.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

congratulations to both of you - well deserved promotion :smile:


----------



## Larusso (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats both :thumb:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations! Definitely well deserved!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Well done guys!!


----------

